# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Rugpijn: Vitamine D en calcium tegen Bechterew

## FRANCOIS580

*Rugpijn: Vitamine D en calcium tegen Bechterew 
*
Rugpijn is ongetwijfeld een van de meest voorkomende chronische pijnen. Wie is nog nooit met rugpijn geconfronteerd? De oorzaken van (chronische) rugpijn zijn talrijk, hetgeen de diagnose ervan extra bemoeilijkt. Rugpijn wordt dan ook nog té veel onderschat, en dikwijls niet ernstig genomen. Eén van de vele oorzaken van rugpijn is Bechterew, een aandoeningen waarvan de diagnose erg lang kan aanslepen. Wat zijn de oorzaken en symptomen van deze chronische aandoening van de wervelkolom? Kun je deze pijnlijke aandoening voorkomen en zoniet hoe is ze dan te behandelen?

Ruim tachtig procent van onze landgenoten krijgt vroeg of laat af te rekenen met rugproblemen en rugpijn. Jong en oud, man of vrouw, niemand blijft ervan gespaard. In vele gevallen verdwijnt rugpijn spontaan, na gemiddeld zes tot twaalf weken. Rugpijn is dan ook verantwoordelijk voor een hoog ziekteverzuim. De natuur herstelt in heel wat gevallen zichzelf. Dat is onder meer het geval met discusuitpuilingen, geprikkelde zenuwbanen en verkrampte spieren. Een van de belangrijkste oorzaken van (chronische) rugpijn is een gebrek aan conditie. Uit onderzoeken bleek bij lage rugpijn de rugspieren onderontwikkeld zijn als gevolg van een gebrek aan beweging.In deze gevallen is het aan te raden je lage rugspieren en je algemene conditie aan te pakken alvorens een behandeling voor je rugproblemen op te starten.

*Chronische ontstekingsziekte*
Anders is het gesteld met aandoeningen aan je wervelkolom. Dat is onder meer het geval bij Bechterew, die helse pijnen en allerlei vergroeiïngen veroorzaakt. Het betreft hier een chronische gewrichtsontsteking, waardoor de tussenwervelschijven verkalken en verstijven. Deze aandoening komt opvallend meer voor bij mannen, en het zijn vooral mannen tussen de twintig en dertig jaar die door deze ziekte getroffen worden.

*Pijn in rug en bekken*
De oorzaken van Bechterew zijn zo uiteenlopend, dat het stellen van een sluitende diagnose bijzonder moeilijk en tijdrovend is. Gevallen waarbij deze diagnose vijf jaar op zich liet wachten, zijn lang geen uitzondering. 

In een eerste fase klaagt de patiënt van (lage) rugpijn en van pijn in zijn bekken. In een later stadium heeft hij meer en meer problemen met bewegen en de pijn in zijn spieren gaat van kwaad naar erger. Er kunnen ook ontstekingen optreden in de de gewrichten van armen en benen. Sommige patiënten krijgen oogontstekingen en uiteindelijk worden zelfs hun ribben aangetast, waardoor ze ook meer en meer gaan sukkelen met hun ademhaling. Andere symptomen van Bechterew.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

